# Rise in AUD/GBP



## Dominover (22 January 2017)

I'm probably heading over to the UK from Australia in coming years and I see that the AUD/GBP rate is climbing.

I'm thinking that it's best I open a foreign currency bank account with no fees.  HSBC has one.. So does CBA. 

Is this a good way to do this.. Transfer some AUD to GBP, store it in a Bank Account so it can be converted back online if the rate starts to fall.   

Is HSBC a good place to do this?  I'm not sure.. How do bank rates compare to what's out there?


----------

